# Turkey rug I'm working on for friend....



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm doing this for friend. It's dusty and still needs grooming, and is getting a plaque at the top with the beard and spurs.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Looking good...

Interesting idea. I have never seen one done that way. I think you're on to something...!


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Cool


----------



## JPN (Dec 10, 2007)

deerhunter3241 said:


> Looking good...
> 
> Interesting idea. I have never seen one done that way. I think you're on to something...!


+1 
I like it.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Bump. That is very nice. I am praying for a nice big tom in 3 weeks. We got our ASAT groung blind and I think we are ready to go. :smile: Good luck to all.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice looking Rug. Where did you get that turkey head it looks real.


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Ahh..that's just a head I've had laying around the house for the last 13 years.


----------



## copperdoc1 (Mar 30, 2008)

I too believe you are on to something. I very well may get one done like that. Great work. :darkbeer:


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'll post up a pic when I get it all cleaned up and finished.


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Here's the finished piece.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the idea, looks nice.


----------



## Crazy_Boxer (Apr 24, 2008)

That's very nice.....I like it better than a full turkey mount !!!


----------



## AlphaMax Freak (Feb 18, 2009)

Really neat, i like it my friend!


----------



## iabowhuntr (Apr 4, 2009)

I like it. Looks very cool 
great idea


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Thats cool


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Different .I like it ,it looks great .:thumbs_up


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

awesome idea how do you do it?
i want one


----------



## nepahunter (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice, is it dry preserved or tanned? I have problems getting all the feathers to lay properly after I tan it. 
I will have to give this a try if I can shoot straight.


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

I saw one like that and wanted one. But dont know who does it around here.


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

It's DP'ed. The fan is bondo'ed the back skin is backed with felt. I skinned the wings, left the bones in,wired them, and rebuilt the wing muscle with bondo and fiberglass, similar to the way you would use the bondo ears method on a deer mount (bondo, fiberglass resin, fiberglass chop).


----------



## Big D UpNorth (May 24, 2007)

That is sweet looking, Nice Job. How much do you charge someone for somthing like that?


----------



## pklyph (Apr 5, 2006)

*great idea!*

I want one!


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## GRM (Mar 12, 2009)

Great looking turkey rug. Good idea and it ought to sell well.


----------



## MULIES4EVER (Feb 18, 2009)

That is really cool.


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

i would like to know what you would charge to do this for some one???


----------



## ONE HOLE_1 (Jun 13, 2009)

cool


----------



## longnoodle (May 26, 2009)

I have a old taxi book and in the book they called that a Barn mount either way it is good looking


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

nice turkey!!


----------

